# Eiswasser! Pumpe und Radiator



## SGLog (7. Februar 2010)

Hey leute ich überlege ob ich mir eine Wakü kaufen soll.
Der Grund des kaufes ist da ich aus meinem CPU noch mehr Power holen will. (Oder auch für mein neues System nutzen möchte).

Was ich aber vor habe ist den Radiator in Eis zu legen also den Gesamten Radiator.
*Würde ja funktionieren.*

Wenn das Wasser in der Wakü jetzt aber in die Minus Grade geht was passiert dann? Also es würde schon hochwertige Wasserkühlflüssigkeit sein von "Innovatek" gefriert diese bei -1°C, oder kennt da jemand den Gefreirpunkt bei Waküflüssigkeiten?

Und wenn die Waküflüssigkeit z.B. -5°C hat aber flüssig ist das dann für die Pumpe oder Radiator schädlich? Gibt es da spezial artikel für Kühlungen unter Minus?

*Danke schonmal.*


----------



## Genghis99 (7. Februar 2010)

"sub Zero" hast du ein ganz anderes Problem, als Frostschutz (Einfach Glykol aus der Apotheke oder Autofrostschutz) im Kühlwasser. Du bekommst ein Kondenzwasserproblem an den kalten Teilen im Rechner. Du musst also Alles gegen Umgebungsluft isolieren. Da gibt es spezial Isoliermaterial, nennt sich "Arma" Mehr in untengenanntem Forum unter "Waterchiller"
Bei dem Aufwand könntest du aber auch gleich eine Kompressorkühlung einsetzen, oder mit LN2 arbeiten.

Eine normale WaKü ist im Alltagsbetrieb tauglicher. Mach ein Zweikreissystem mit einem Kreislauf für CPU und Mainboardkühlung - einem Zweiten für die Grafikkarte(n). Dann hast du eine imposante Anlage und nur die minimal möglichen Probleme im Alltag.

Achso - nur Spezialartikel für ZubZero Kühlung wäre zu Wenig - wir haben hier ein ganzes Forum dafür. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/27


----------



## SGLog (7. Februar 2010)

Also das mit dem Autofrostschutz das werde ich dann auf jedenfall machen. Danke.

Das mit dem Kondenzwasser ja das wird dann wohl ein Problem, aber ich konnte doch die CPU ringsherum mit SILIKON abdichten und dann eine Wand aus dünnen PVC aufbauen. So würde das Kondenzwasser keinen Kontakt zum Mainboard haben können. Sondern würde auf dem CPU-Kühler/CPU-Chip liegenbleiben.
*Währe das eine lösung?* Oder bekomm ich dann wieder neue Probleme, Silikon leitet ja nicht, oder?

Habe da mal 1 Pic gefunden, das ist doch das was du meinst mit Kondenzwasser oder? Sowas ist dann schädlich für das Board?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mihapiha (7. Februar 2010)

Ich denke du machst dir da zu große Probleme. Ich nehme an das ist nur für einen Tag geplant sodass du etwas weiter übertakten kannst, oder irre ich mich. Ich würde den kompletten Rechner samt Wakü einfach auf den Balkon oder außerhalb der Wohnung stellen. Im Moment ist es außen sowieso so kalt, dass du deinen PC effektiv kühlen kannst. Dann kannst du mal in aller ruhe für einen Tag oder so übertakten. 

Wenn du es 24/7 haben willst, dann ist es viel besser zu einem Chiller zu greifen und die Wassertemperatur dort circa 3-5°C unter der Raumtemperatur einzustellen. Dann brauchst du nichts isolieren, und die Kühlleistung ist noch immer viel besser als mit jedem Radiator...


----------



## Infin1ty (7. Februar 2010)

Du musst den ganzen Sockel abdichten und nur den IHS der CPU
freilassen, sodass sich unter der CPU kein Kondenswasser bildet.

Mal im Ernst: Zum benchen ist sowas ganz cool, aber für 24/7 ist 
das nichts, und ne WAKÜ hat so genug Kühlleistung. Und wenn du deine CPU
so weit übertaktest, dass sie eine Subzero Kühlung braucht, hast du für
24/7 zu weit getaktet 

Auf deinem PIC ist Eis, kein Kondenswasser zu sehen


----------



## SGLog (7. Februar 2010)

Das ganze ist für *24/7* gedacht.
Mit was für Temp muss ich den Rechnen wenn ich ne Normale Wakü anschliesse. Bei Volllast?
Raum Temp: 25°C || CPU AMD 6000+ || Wakü: 3x120 Radis

Kommt bestimmt in Idle auf ~ 30°C und bei last auf 45°C oder? Kann ich mit solchen werten Rechnen?
Natürlich ist der CPU dann OC, wollte so auf 4GHz Rauf (Ich weiss das ist ein AMD 6000+ der Hat kein OC Potenzial, aber wenn schon Wakü dann auch ausnutzen)


----------



## Infin1ty (7. Februar 2010)

Den bekommst du auch mit WAKÜ nicht auf 4 GHz, der ist
total zickig 

Zu den Temps: Kommt auf den Radi, die Lüfter, den CPU Kühler
und die Pumpe an, kann man aber nicht genau sagen.

P.S: Für 24/7 ist das nichts.


----------



## SGLog (7. Februar 2010)

Wiso ist das für 24/7 nichts?

Mein AMD6000+ rennt momentan mit 3,25 GHz bei 1,25V und Boxed Kühler.
Der war schon auf 3,3 aber dann ist der zu heiß geworden >62°C deshalb hab ich zurückgetaktet. Dabei ist der Rechner nicht bagestürtzt. Habe nur wegen Temp zurückgetaktet.

Ich denke das ich ein Gutes Produkt abbekommen habe, und wenn Kaputt dann i5 her ^^


----------



## Infin1ty (7. Februar 2010)

Wie stellst du dir denn einen 24/7 Betrieb mit Eis vor 
Wenn du den Radi ins Eis packst, wird es allmählich schmelzen,
wegen des warmen Wassers und der Luft.



> Mein AMD6000+ rennt momentan mit 3,25 GHz bei 1,25V und Boxed Kühler.
> Der war schon auf 3,3 aber dann ist der zu heiß geworden >62°C deshalb hab ich zurückgetaktet. Dabei ist der Rechner nicht bagestürtzt. Habe nur wegen Temp zurückgetaktet.
> 
> Ich denke das ich ein Gutes Produkt abbekommen habe, und wenn Kaputt dann i5 her ^^


Dazu sage ich nur eins:

WAKÜ ist keine Wunderkühlung, aber eine sehr effiziente und mit
den richtigen Komponenten auch eine sehr leise Kühlung.



> Und wenn die Waküflüssigkeit z.B. -5°C hat aber flüssig ist das dann für die Pumpe oder Radiator schädlich? Gibt es da spezial artikel für Kühlungen unter Minus?



Auch wenn das Wasser durch den Kreislauf fließt, irgendwann wird es gefrieren.


----------



## SGLog (7. Februar 2010)

Das mit dem, Gefrieren werde ich mit Autofrostschutz hinbekommen 

Das ne Wakü nicht die Lösung aller Probleme ist ist mir bewusst aber son Boxed der Schaft echt nichts. Und wie gesagt wenn Wakü dann Richtig:

- Teure Wakü, nur Richtige Marken Ware
- Mit Eis und Minus Graden
- XXX OC

Das mit 24/7 der Rechner soll nicht 24 Stunden am Tag an sein aber seine 2-4 Stunden in der Wochen und 8-10 Stunden am WE da kann man das Eis ja Manuel Nachfüllen. Dadran würde es nicht scheitern.


----------



## mihapiha (7. Februar 2010)

Warum dann überhaupt eine Wakü und nicht eine Kokü?

Mit SS-Kühlung wäre deine CPU in den von dir gewünschten Minusgraden 24/7.

Wenn es eine Wakü sein muss, dann nimm eine Starke Pumpe und einen Chiller, und die Sache hat sich dann auch erledigt...


----------



## Xylezz (7. Februar 2010)

Wenn du genug Geld hast kauf dir n Chiller (wenn du unbedingt subzero Temperaturen willst)
Wenn du ne ordentliche WaKü willst und keine Radiatoren in Eis tunken mach n Thread im Beratungsforum auf und ich berate dich gerne....aber lass das mitm Eis bleiben


----------



## SGLog (7. Februar 2010)

*Hmm auf ne Kokü wollte ich nicht gehen. Dann werde ich bei der wakü bleiben.*

Anhand der vielen verneinungen und abratungen denke ich mal ist das beste die Wakü einfach so im ~+5°C zu betreiben. Termometer Rein in die Wakü und so das ist ja, kein ding das bekomm ich hin.

*Danke an alle die sich in diesem Thread beteiligt haben.*
Hab ich wieder was gelernt


----------



## Patrickclouds (8. Februar 2010)

wenn du dein system "sicher" betrieben willst sollest du deine wasserkühlung durch einen chiller unterstützen. dort kannst du die temperatur so einstellen, dass sich kein kondenswasser bildet. zb. bei 18°C wassertemperatur.

das hier wäre so ein chiller 

sobald du zu kalt wirst, bildet sich je nach luftfeuchte kondenswasser. dann müsstest du die zu kühlende hardware gegen kondenswasserbildung isolieren. 

je nach betriebspunkt des chillers sollte man auch ein wasser-frostschutzgemisch verwenden


----------



## Pixelplanet (8. Februar 2010)

steck das geld doch lieber in neue hardware

hast du mehr von als ne wakü zum übertakten zu holen weil sich ein 6000+ sowieso nicht wirkjlich gut übertakten lässt


----------



## GODE (13. Februar 2010)

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit "WD40" aus? Das ist ja ein Öl, das Wasser verdrängt. Was wenn man alle Komponenten mit einem Nebel WD40 bedeckt?


----------



## kc1992 (13. Februar 2010)

Warum holst du dir nicht einfach nen IFX-14 oder Megahalems und baust 4x 120mm Lüfter ran und tust dir jeden Tag ne Eispackung vor die Lüfterschlitze deines Gehäuses, dann hast es auch kühl und sparst ca 300 Euro..
Glaub mir du wirst deine gewünschten Ergebnisse mit der Wakü nicht erreichen.
Investier dein Geld was du für die Wakü rauswerfen willst lieber in nen Phenom II 955 Black Edition und lass den mitm Scythe Mugen oder so auf 4GHz laufen, da wirste glücklicher mit..


----------



## Autokiller677 (13. Februar 2010)

Statt die ganze Zeit mit eis zu hantieren, würde ich auch zu einem Chiller greifen: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Durchlaufkühler
Da findest du eine Auswahl. Einfach knapp unter Raumtemp einstellen und dann geht das. 

Falls du weit unter Raumtemp willst, musst du isolieren. In dem Dice Howto ist das isolieren ganz gut beschrieben, mit leichten Abwandlungen auch für eine Wakü nutzbar. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/35981-howto-kuehlen-mit-trockeneis.html#a8
Das Problem ist einfach, dass eine Einstellung, die sub Raumtemp Kühlung braucht um zu laufen auf Dauer die Hardware kaputt macht. Lässt sich auch beim benchen beobachten, wenn du einen Prozzi oft benutzt, bekommst du den am Ende nicht mehr so hoch wie noch am Anfang. Auch Prozzesoren haben Verschleißerscheinungen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Februar 2010)

GODE schrieb:


> Wie sieht das eigentlich mit "WD40" aus? Das ist ja ein Öl, das Wasser verdrängt. Was wenn man alle Komponenten mit einem Nebel WD40 bedeckt?



Dann stellt sich die Frage, ob das Wasser oder das WD40 die äußere Schicht bilden wird 
Dazu kommen ggf. Probleme mit den Kunststoffen, über längere Zeit könnte die Schicht sich verlagern (das Zeug ist schließlich auch flüssig, es gibt sowas wie Schwerkraft - und feine Eiskristalle haben eine extrem große Oberfläche),...
Wenn dann müsste man Lack nehmen (machen einige ja auch, ist aber ne ziemliche Schweinerei und nicht so leicht rückgängig zu machen, wenn doch mal einen weiteren Anschluss braucht etc.


----------



## Intel*Bennz (13. Februar 2010)

ich finde dieser geplante aufwand für nen 6000+ ist derbe übertrieben, wenn du einen auf monster overclocker machen willst, sollte ein 1366 sys her, hatte auch schon n 1156, ließ sich net so geil hochziehen wie das 1366 was ich auf nem rampage II hatte...


----------



## D3N$0 (13. Februar 2010)

Also von der Idee her ist die Sache nicht gerade gut durchdacht. Was willst du mitte mit 3x120er Radis bei einer CPU-only Kühlung!?
Einer reicht vollkommen, die anderen beiden würden vllt 2-5°C ausmachen und das würde der Preis dafür nicht rechtfertigen. Desweiteren, warum willst du unbedingt mit Eis kühlen? Bei Zimmertemperatur schmiltzt dir das ruck zuck weg. Und zu glauben mit einem 6000+ 4GHz zu schaffen und das noch 24/7 ist Märchendenkerei. Du kannst froh sein wenn du 3.8GHz erreichen würdest und die wären keinefalls stabiel. Warum gibtst du dich nicht einfach mit einer normalen wakü zufrieden und kauft dir von dem ersparten Geld neue Komponenten, davon hättest du wesentlich mehr.
Kökü würde ich ebenfalls abwägen da sie urecht viel Strom braucht, und meist nicht gerade Leise ist.
Mit einer guten Wakü kannst du temps zwischen 40-55°C erreichen bei OC was völlig ausreichend ist.
Mein 955BE C2 z.B. kommt uner last bei 1.44vCore und 3.85GHz auf max 49°C


----------



## CoNtAcT (13. Februar 2010)

D3N$0 schrieb:


> ... mit einem 6000+ 4GHz zu schaffen ... Du kannst froh sein wenn du 3.8GHz erreichen würdest




Sorry, aber bei diesem Prozzi sind nie mehr wie 3,45 GHz im stabilen Betrieb drin. Ich habe diesen Prozzi mindestens zwei Jahre lang ausgelotet, immer wieder andere Einstellungen usw. Vorraussetztung dafür wären dann Dice, aber viel Spaß mit dem ColdBug zwischen -5 und -15 Grad.


----------



## D3N$0 (13. Februar 2010)

Ich hatte ja auch geschrieben wenn er überhaupt solch einen hohen Takt erreichen sollte er diesen niemals stabiel zum laufen kriegen würde.


----------



## RainOfChaos (16. Februar 2010)

also mal im ernst, das geld was du für deine spezial mega hyper wakü ausgeben willst für nen 6000+ könnteste auch ausm fenster schmeißen... dann siehste es weningstens fliegen :S
hatte bis vor kurzen auch nen 6000+ es ist das OC "wunder" schlechthin, google wirds dir bestädigen.
OC-potenzial = 0 ob nun mit luft,wasser,eis,trockeneis oder sonst was. dein ziel von 4ghz im altag no way. mein tipp: kauf dir einfach ne neue cpu wenn du ein am2+ board hast dass quad support hat (vorher nach gucken hatte ich damals nich, dachte mir am2+ dann geht ein 955 bestimmt rauf, pustekuchen) einfach nen billigen quad kaufen: VIEL mehr leistung und nich so teuer wie deine wakü!
btw nen 945 bekommt man mit leichtigkeit auf 3,6ghz auch mit luftkühlung


----------



## CoNtAcT (16. Februar 2010)

Misepeter, hier gehts ja um extreme Kühlmethoden....
Also, zieh dein Vorhaben durch und berichte uns von deinen Ergebnissen!


----------



## Infin1ty (16. Februar 2010)

50 MHz mehr CPU Takt gegenüber LUKÜ, ich sehs kommen 

Das ist sowas von sinnlos, der 6000+ ist nicht wirklich
zum OCen geeignet 

Wenn du es durchziehst:

Isolieren 

Und mit dem Coldbug aufpassen, der liegt beim 6000+
zwischen -5 und -15 Grad.


----------



## CoNtAcT (16. Februar 2010)

Durchziehen.....


----------



## RainOfChaos (17. Februar 2010)

naja wenn es dir spaß mach dann mach es. leistung wird es nich bringen aber vllt macht der versuch an sich ja spaß, ich könnte es mir lustig vorstellen 
viel spaß und erfolg noch


----------



## P37E (19. Februar 2010)

die cpu is echt schrott - 65nm hat amd nicht gelegen. und wenn du deinen zerschiesst kann ich dir auch noch einen alten 6000+ brisbane anbieten


----------



## SGLog (20. Februar 2010)

Habe erstmal auf Wakü verzichtet. Habe mir aber 2 Lüfter und MX-2 Wärmeleitpaste zugelegt. Und seit dem Ist die max Temp stark gesunken. (Gesamtpris: 19€)

*Vorher: * CPU @ 3,2Ghz @ 1,275V ;; Max Temp @ 62°C = Stabil
*Jetzt:* CPU @ 3,338GHz @ 1,300V ;; Max Temp @ 53°C = Stabil

Ich denke für denn Preis 11% Mehr Leistung auf CPU/RAM/MB ist doch ok. (RAM @ 834MHz(750) || MB HT = 1110(1000))


----------



## CoNtAcT (22. Februar 2010)

Das ist doch schon mal was. Jetzt noch die VCore um einen step anheben und dann weitertakten.


----------



## SGLog (22. Februar 2010)

Dann wird der CPU zu heiss. Kommt dann an die 53°C. Ist das noch ok?

Habe noch einen 3 Lüfter gekauft. Dieser zieht die Warme Luft vom RAM vom CPU weg. DAruch sinkt die Max Temp von 53 => 48°C


----------



## CoNtAcT (23. Februar 2010)

Das ist noch im grünen Bereich, da muss mann sich noch keine Gedanken machen! Bei welcher Raumtemperatur hast du dann die 53 Grad?


----------



## SGLog (23. Februar 2010)

Rechnerinnen Temp ist 24-28°C.
Raumtemp: ~22°C

@3,338 @1,300V @max. 48°C
@3,400 @1,360V @max. 58°C CPU-Z

Finde für die Temps und Spannug erhöhung (sonst nicht stabil) lohnt sich das nicht. Taktet wieder mir 3,338GHz, muss wohl ein neue Kühler her!


----------



## CoNtAcT (23. Februar 2010)

Probier doch mal den multi um einen halben takt zu senken und geh mit dem Referenztakt hoch, so bekam ich meinen 6000+ damals auf 3,45 GHz zum benchen stabil!


----------



## SGLog (24. Februar 2010)

Ich hab nen "Windsor" da kann ich im BIOS nur "15x, 14x, 13x, 12x" usw. auswählen. 14,5x Geht nicht.
Gibts da ein Tool mir dem man das machen kann?


----------



## CoNtAcT (24. Februar 2010)

Dann nehm den 14er multi, kann aber sein, das du den HT Takt, sowie den Speicherteiler runterstellen musst.


----------

